# Alberto Angela super, batte Maria De Filippi



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2019)

Si è sempre detto che la cultura in tv non paga, in quanto i telespettatori preferiranno sempre l'intrattenimento ed il trash. 

*Alberto Angela*, con i suoi programmi di divulgazione dai grandi ascolti, è riuscito a smentire questa cosa. Ed è il caso del suo Ulisse, al secondo anno su Rai 1 dopo un lungo passato su Rai 3. 

Il suddetto programma, nella prima serata di *sabato 21 settembre 2019*, con una puntata dedicata a Gerusalemme ai tempi di Gesù è riuscito a *battere negli ascolti* l'esordio di *Amici Celebrities* su Canale 5, condotto da *Maria De Filippi*, la regina dell'intrattenimento e del sabato sera.

I dati auditel sono i seguenti: Ulisse – Il Piacere della Scoperta ha raccolto 3.502.000 spettatori pari al 18.97% di share, mentre Amici Celebrities 3.274.000 spettatori pari al 20.61% (lo share è superiore, perchè è durato di più rispetto al competitor).


----------



## Andris (23 Settembre 2019)

non che ci voglia un'impresa per battere l'ennesima versione vip di un programma mediaset,puoi mettere pure una certezza come la De filippi che trascina i suoi fans in tutte le trasmissioni che conduce.
poi bisognerebbe parlare del concetto di vip,perchè non sono molti quelli che lo sono davvero.
a mediaset non comprendono che la gente interessata a questi format preferisca vedere persone comuni nei talent-reality show?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è sempre detto che la cultura in tv non paga, in quanto i telespettatori preferiranno sempre l'intrattenimento ed il trash.
> 
> *Alberto Angela*, con i suoi programmi di divulgazione dai grandi ascolti, è riuscito a smentire questa cosa. Ed è il caso del suo Ulisse, al secondo anno su Rai 1 dopo un lungo passato su Rai 3.
> 
> ...



Ma speriamo che la gente si svegli dall'anestesia mentale e cominci a ragionare, cestinando le oscenità.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è sempre detto che la cultura in tv non paga, in quanto i telespettatori preferiranno sempre l'intrattenimento ed il trash.
> 
> *Alberto Angela*, con i suoi programmi di divulgazione dai grandi ascolti, è riuscito a smentire questa cosa. Ed è il caso del suo Ulisse, al secondo anno su Rai 1 dopo un lungo passato su Rai 3.
> 
> ...



In un mondo normale il milan non dovrebbe esultare nè festeggiare allorchè vince contro la squadretta di terza categoria del paesino di turno.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2019)

*Alberto Angela sempre più re del sabato sera. Battuta ancora Maria De Filippi, stavolta anche in sovrapposizione. La puntata di Ulisse su Leonardo Da Vinci ha catturato 3.614.000 spettatori pari al 20% di share, mentre Amici Celebrities 3.066.000 spettatori e 19.45% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Settembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Alberto Angela sempre più re del sabato sera. Battuta ancora Maria De Filippi, stavolta anche in sovrapposizione. La puntata di Ulisse su Leonardo Da Vinci ha catturato 3.614.000 spettatori pari al 20% di share, mentre Amici Celebrities 3.066.000 spettatori e 19.45% di share.*


Indipendentemente dalla popolarità di Alberto Angela, un programma totalmente culturale che supera uno di intrattenimento pop-trash è un evento storico e roba inimmaginabile tanti anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2019)

*Ancora vittoria per Alberto Angela ed il suo Ulisse su Maria De Filippi con Amici Celebrities. In sovrapposizione il programma di Rai 1 al 3.810.000 19,7% e quello di Canale 5 al 3.550.000 18,4%. *


----------

